# HWBOT Country CUP 2012



## sumonpathak (Nov 22, 2012)

Well gentlemen...its time to fight for your country coz the Country Cup 2012 has started...
lets see what they have in store for us



			
				HWBOT said:
			
		

> The Country Cup 2012 will be running from November 22 12:00 GMT+0  until  December 30 23:59 GMT+0 and features five different stages:
> 
> 
> *Stage 1 - 3DMark11 Trinity Full out*:  set the  highest possible score with an AMD Trinity platform. Discrete  graphics  cards are allowed. Hyper crossfire is allowed too. Only one  score  required.
> ...



I have something planned...and since this is for INDIA i would urge all  of you to cooperate forgetting our differences..lets show the world that we can do Something.
you can PM me if you have any questions.

Signing out

Sumon Pathak

@mods..can you sticky this at least for one month?


----------

